# Baby Food Cleanse?



## abbyquack (May 5, 2010)

I just read about this new diet, the Baby Food Cleanse: Baby Food Diet - Diet Review

So you basically eat baby food throughout the day, and then a "normal" dinner. It says it's trendy but also tends to be effective, as the food you're eating contains lots of vitamins and minerals...what do you guys think?

I think my biggest hesitation is the taste of baby food!


----------



## January (May 5, 2010)

Haha, the smell of baby food makes me gag. I don't know how many calories are in baby food, but you might need to have a pretty big dinner just to make sure you get your minimum amount.

Pretty crazy... definitely wouldn't be for me.


----------



## sss215 (May 5, 2010)

Just make fruit only smoothies, its pureed food, which is the same thing.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 5, 2010)

Sounds imbalanced. I wouldn't do it and besides cleanses aren't necessary. The only thing you need for a cleanse is lots of fibre and your body will take care of the rest.


----------



## Nicala (May 5, 2010)

I'm really weary about "clenses" and detox things.. all it does is lose weight temporarily.. I don't think this one would be any different from the rest though.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 6, 2010)

Hey Jennifer Aniston is doing this haha. I was reading on it a little bit earlier and I believe the effects are only temporary, like Nicala said


----------



## MzzRach (May 6, 2010)

I guess the small size of baby food jars would provide automatic portion control?  

Seems kind of gimmicky to me.


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Hey Jennifer Aniston is doing this haha. I was reading on it a little bit earlier and I believe the effects are only temporary, like Nicala said_

 
yeah, I heard Jen Aniston is on it too for this new movie role!


----------



## abbyquack (May 6, 2010)

I agree w/ all of you. I think the biggest problem (besides the taste haha) of this kind of thing is that it is a "quick fix", not an actual lifestyle change. From what I read, it's not necessarily bad, as baby food is apparently high in vitamins and minerals, and they have no hormones or other ingredients (since it is for babies), but when I think of eating baby food all day long, it sounds kinda pathetic..and it is sad how far some people will go to lose weight. Why can't we just be comfortable with who we are?


----------



## shatteredshards (May 29, 2010)

You eat little piddly jars all day and then have a "normal" dinner, when your metabolism is slowing down towards the end of the day and there's risk you won't actually burn those dinner calories before you go to bed (meaning you sleep on them, and they stay on you)?

Fad diets are just that - fads. They're not good for you, they're not healthy.


----------



## marusia (May 29, 2010)

I dunno...baby formula seems to clean my daughter out pretty good!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_You eat little piddly jars all day and then have a "normal" dinner, when your metabolism is slowing down towards the end of the day and there's risk you won't actually burn those dinner calories before you go to bed (meaning you sleep on them, and they stay on you)?

Fad diets are just that - fads. They're not good for you, they're not healthy._

 
You won't gain weight simply because of the time when you eat. Weight gain is caused by consistently eating too many calories, regardless of when you eat them.


----------



## Meisje (May 29, 2010)

I don't believe in cleanses, unless by "cleanse" you mean "eat natural, unprocessed foods." Which is never what that means.

The bit that amuses me about this is that I usually respond to trendy diets and cleanses with "If you wouldn't feed it to your kid, then it's not safe for you." This is honestly the first time that reasoning doesn't work. But that refers to TYPE of food, not portion --- a human adult definitely needs more food per meal than a human child.


----------



## charlybrown (Jun 1, 2010)

I can afford eating baby food but I will be starving by the end of the night almost dying


----------

